# Bachrach Suits/Clothing, opinions??



## DJ Nielsy Niels (Sep 17, 2007)

I did a quick search, and did not find any opinions on Bachrach.

A couple of days ago my girlfriend was kind enough to surprise me with a gift of a new Bachrach suit. At first I was skeptical as I had never heard of Bachrach.

The quality of the suit appears to be ok, not great, but certainly no worse than my other suits (Most of my suits fall in to the 200-500 range, ready to wear). Made of a cashmere blend (96% wool, 4% cashmere, so the cashmere is thrown in there just for the cachet) that felt very comfortable, I was most surprised by the fit. The tags list the suits as made in Italy. It came in a "tailored" fit, that fit my frame fantastically! It is so hard for me to find a suit off the rack that fits me properly, as I'm 6'1'' 165 lbs.

Then I found out the price....$120! It was on sale of course, but at that price I rushed out to the store and bought one in every color they had. They also had some very nice fitting chino's for only $29 per pair, so I got two.

Like I mentioned before the quality appeared ok, nothing spectacular, but the fit was absolutely great! I'm of the position that it is better to wear a cheaper suit that fits than a more expensive suit that doesn't. For three Italian made wool suits and two pairs of non-wrinkle chinos that fit great, I was out the door for about $400.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to pass by one of their stores on a regular basis but only went inside once. I quickly noticed that all of the suits and almost all of the sport coats were 3-button styles so I didn't hang around. I do know that several players on the local NFL football team have mentioned it as being one of the places where they shop, for what that's worth.

Cruiser


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

The bachrach's around here have closed recently.

In college and when hurting for cash, I had a couple of their suits. Knowing what I know today I wouldn't be buying (because I can afford better)... but I'd say they were similar to the stuff at JosBank or Men's WearHouse but a little trendier... the stores I did shop at were very popular with African American shoppers as, at least then, a number of their shirt choices and colors appealed to an urban/black demo.


----------



## DJ Nielsy Niels (Sep 17, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I used to pass by one of their stores on a regular basis but only went inside once. I quickly noticed that all of the suits and almost all of the sport coats were 3-button styles so I didn't hang around. I do know that several players on the local NFL football team have mentioned it as being one of the places where they shop, for what that's worth.
> 
> Cruiser


Yes that is more or less the case still. Most of the suits and sportcoats are three button, and the three that I bought were three button. I understand that the quality isn't that great, but I am currently on a budget (just 1 year into my career) and thought that for the price, I was very impressed. In my job I basically need to wear a suit 6 months out of the year, so having a wide variety of suits at my disposal is an asset.

I noticed that the store was fairly dead however, and I don't see them staying in business too much longer.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

Years ago I bought some pants from them in a micro fiber. They were much more orientated toward current fashion trends rather than traditional styling. These days you can find more traditionally styled products in their stores but I believe that their target demographic is the under 35 (more likely 30) crowd.


----------



## DJ Nielsy Niels (Sep 17, 2007)

hurling frootmig said:


> Years ago I bought some pants from them in a micro fiber. They were much more orientated toward current fashion trends rather than traditional styling. These days you can find more traditionally styled products in their stores but I believe that their target demographic is the under 35 (more likely 30) crowd.


I saw quite a few traditionally styled items, although I agree that most of the store seemed oriented towards a younger demographic. I feel that for those out there in my position (starting their careers and without much money) that the store provided a great value. I have some suits that I have paid over two times the price for (e.g. Calvin Klein suit from Macys, 346 Brooks Brothers suit from outlet), and I felt they weren't nearly as nice.

The sales staff also seemed very helpful, although sometimes a little too helpful if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

hurling frootmig said:


> Years ago I bought some pants from them in a micro fiber. They were much more orientated toward current fashion trends rather than traditional styling. These days you can find more traditionally styled products in their stores but I believe that their target demographic is the under 35 (more likely 30) crowd.


Hah- me too! A pair in olive green. Served me well in the early days due to their durability.

To the OP- they're a decent choice for starters.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*JAB quality in the Joseph and Sig Gold is much higher ...*

than Bachrach's. Bachrach just started making their suits in Italy and now have a much better fit. It used to be that a long would almost come down to my knees. The biggest problem I have with their fit is that they keep putting faux buttonholes on the cuffs. This means that you can't alter sleeve length by much. I called their contact number and the person I talked to said they have had several complaints about the faux buttonholes, but they had no plans to discontinue them. This person was very polite and e-mailed me back the sleeve measurements. they were such that I wouldn't have been able to show 1/2 inch of shirt cuff. So I passed on an attractive sale prtice.

They have closed many of their stores in recent months and seem to be relying more on catalog and internet sales. With many people reluctant to order a suit over the internet, I think the future doesn't look promising for them.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

They have been around for a while and tend to be trendy. On the other hand their sale prices allow for one to go with the fashion flow. Don't expect a long service life from a suit.
On the other hand I have several of their wool polos and they are just fine. They are not contoured as well as I would like but for ten bucks each I think that with one wearing they paid for themselves.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

I hit one of their outlets today and picked up three shirts for a very good price. They are very subdued in style. Two the choices today had french cuffs (I've been trying to add more french cuffs). It looked like there were bargains to be had in other parts of the store as well but I did not have the time to look at anything beyond dress shirts.


----------



## coachz1062 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bachrach was founded in Decatur, Illinois many years ago. It was a fine clothing line as long as Mr. Bachrach was alive.

A few years ago, Bachrach went out of business. The name (and nothing else) was purchased by a man with the backing of private equity. Bachrach of 20 years ago is far superior than the Bachrach of today.

I realize this thread is old, but I just stumbled across it.

Coach Z.


----------

